# Is your heater not working? Read this then…



## ourwolfden (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello. My 2011 Chevy Cruze is in the dealership right now getting repaired. I am not 100% of what is going on but I will share what I know as I know it.

I took it in because it was taking forever to warm up. In fact it would not work up at all when the vehicle was in park, it would only blow warm air when the car was moving. So stop light, cold air. Letting it sit for 35 minutes while I dig my driveway out, cold air. The temperatures were supposed to plummet and I took it into the dealer because I was worried that if I were to end up in the ditch with no heat in the negative temperatures it could mean bad things.

I wasn’t too worried that this point I thought there was something wrong with the thermostat and a tech would poke something with a screwdriver and fix the problem (I know I am over simplifying it).

The dealership looked at the car and told me I had several things going on. There was a recall out of the Cruze so they needed to replace some switch, something had happened to a freeze plug and I was almost completely out of antifreeze. I know I am a woman, but I am not completely ignorant when it comes to stuff like this so I asked what I should have been looking for so I could have gotten the vehicle in sooner. Well the gage never went higher than half way and no lights came on – my smart car didn’t warn me at all that there was a problem. 

That was Saturday (the dealership is great, gave me a loaner car and took care of me) and the parts were supposed to be in Tuesday or Wednesday and I’d get my car back. Well Ion dumped on us so I knew there would be a delay so I called just for an ETA and was told they were still waiting on a new water pump. Water pump?! I had no idea they were replacing the water pump as well. 

I wanted to post this for two reasons 1) Anyone who has heater issues can be aware that it might be a bigger problem than they suspect and 2) Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## ourwolfden (Jun 10, 2013)

I forgot to say it only has 22k miles on it.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

The water pump on the Cruze has had quite a few problems over the last couple of years, usually around 30K miles. There is "freeze plug/machining plug" on the pump that has a reputation of "weeping", or leaking. The plug is not readily seen unless the drive pulley is removed. 

The recall on the switch is likely for the vacuum assist switch on the brakes. It turns on an electric pump to add vacuum to the braking system when the engine isn't supplying enough on it's own. 

I'd say you have an exceptional dealer service department, as opposed to what many here have reported.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Jim Frye said:


> I'd say you have an exceptional dealer service department, as opposed to what many here have reported.


I second this.

Yes, water pumps have been a problem on the Cruze, especially the 2011 models. This is likely why your coolant was low.

When you get the car back, ask your dealer to show you how to check the coolant level in the surge tank. It never hurts to have a look around under the hood once a month or so, just to make sure everything is OK. I'm sure your dealer would be happy to show you how to go through a quick inspection.

I'm assuming you've owned the car since new and this is the first time you are having issues like this?


----------



## ourwolfden (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks guys! Yes, I am so happy with the dealer – a little freaked out that the car could be almost out of antifreeze and not let me know somehow (other than cutting off my heat- which I guess worked to get me to the dealer). I bought the car about 7 months ago and it had just over 7k on it (was a lease vehicle). I take it in to get the oil change and tires rotated as directed to by my dealership and have learned she likes to drink the expensive gas. My husband and I only have one vehicle so while we put a lot of miles on her we try to make sure she is taken care of.

Note: About half way thru I started calling the car her, I noticed, but her name is Penny dang it and she has feelings too lol


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

As stated the Cruze has had many issues with the water pump. I just had mine replaced at 11k on a 2013. Mine never lost heating capability, but told me the engine was hot even though the tempature read normal and then the thermostate went to cold even though the engine was still warm. Got the new pump in and everything seems to be doing great with it.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I had my water pump replaced on my 2012 Cruze because it was leaking. I was hoping this would take care of my coolant smell issue that I have inside and outside the vehicle but it has not. Oh well, just glad that the water pump was replaced before I lost a lot of coolant. My dealership has been great.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds like you found a "keeper" of a dealership. The found the problem and also checked for any outstanding recalls and are taking care of both.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is Chevy aware of all the water pump problems?! And if so, what are they doing about it and why does it seem as though they haven't yet corrected it at this point? Anyone with a late built 2013 or early 2014 having this water pump issue?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

They're on the third design for the Cruze water pump, so yes, Chevy is aware of the issues and they're tired of paying for replacements.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Like my mom always used to say, "If you do it right the first time". Just a thought Chevy!


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Starks8 said:


> Like my mom always used to say, "If you do it right the first time". Just a thought Chevy!


It *was* done right the first time - none of the Korean-built or Australian-built Cruzen have shown this problem.

It's entirely trhe faultof GM/Chevrolet in the USA forgetting the basic maxim "If It Ain't Broke, Don't Fix It."


----------



## bdauzy (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a 2011 lt with about 27k miles on it. What should I be looking for to know if I have an issue with my water pump? I likely won't be able to tell if there's a leak because I live in MI and the ground is completely covered in sludge. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Like my mom always used to say, "If you do it right the first time". Just a thought Chevy!


There's another quote that comes to mind: "Sweating the Details" I don't think the Chevy folks here have "broke a sweat" yet.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Surge tank level will drop indicating coolant loss.

You may see steam vapors after shutoff or smell a sweet odor.

Otherwise, maybe look on the ground before and after parking say, at a shopping center for wet spots.
I remind you to look before walking away so you don't blame your car for the last guys leakage.

Rob


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Starks8 said:


> Like my mom always used to say, "If you do it right the first time". Just a thought Chevy!


G.M. mantra: If it ain't broke, see what can be done to make it cheaper.

Rob


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)

2012 checking in here, I had my water pump replaced at 51k.. With working at a dealership and seeing what goes on the fact that you have found one that is going above and beyond if I were you I would never leave them!!


----------



## Mercury (Jan 25, 2014)

Same thing happened to my Cruz. Suddenly no heat, then while driving a message was displayed in the instrument panel - the A/C was automatically shut off because of engine heating up. Made no sense to me. It's minus 29 degrees. Called the dealership, taking the car in on Monday.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Robby said:


> G.M. mantra: If it ain't broke, see what can be done to make it *cheaper*.
> 
> Rob


...or, as these famous people might have put it:

• Forrest Gump: "_...CHEAP *is* as CHEAP *does*..."

• _Albert Einstein: _"...make things as *simple* as possible, but not *simpler*..."
_


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Mercury said:


> Same thing happened to my Cruz. Suddenly no heat, then while driving a message was displayed in the instrument panel - the A/C was automatically shut off because of engine heating up. Made no sense to me. It's minus 29 degrees. Called the dealership, taking the car in on Monday.


Sounds like a standard message, got the same one in my Vette when the coolant went low (bad rad cap releasing water vapor). As soon as enough air gets into the system the water pump cavitates and stops pumping coolant, then overheat quickly after.

Don't worry, your AC wasn't running at -29. AC will stop working automatically at just above freezing.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

So what IS normal for engine temp and heat output on the Cruze?

I agree just idling it will never get warm.

My cruze hasn't seen ambient temps this low yet so I don't know. With outside temps at 5 degrees F. It takes 15 miles for the heat output to get warm. I watch the temp gauge and I've even had it get fully warm than after descending a mountain the gauge swings back to cooler.

My coolant bottle is fine, 18K miles on odo.

My Suzuki SX4 gets warm and stays warm right away.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Pete - your Cruze is normal.


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

obermd said:


> Pete - your Cruze is normal.


Cool, good to know, thanks. 

At 10 degrees F. it's already an improvement.


----------



## warplane95 (May 29, 2013)

APCruze said:


> As stated the Cruze has had many issues with the water pump. I just had mine replaced at 11k on a 2013. Mine never lost heating capability, but told me the engine was hot even though the tempature read normal and then the thermostate went to cold even though the engine was still warm. Got the new pump in and everything seems to be doing great with it.


I have the same problem on my 2013 lt1, I have 16000km

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Pete in PA (Dec 1, 2012)

Got an appointment for next Monday. First time in for warranty work. Service writer said right away about a new water pump.

To get warm in the cabin faster use recirculate till the engine gets warm.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Pete in PA, 

Please be sure to keep us updated. If you need assistance while you are at he dealership next Monday, please do not hesitate to reach out. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Lou333 (Dec 4, 2019)

ourwolfden said:


> Hello. My 2011 Chevy Cruze is in the dealership right now getting repaired. I am not 100% of what is going on but I will share what I know as I know it.
> 
> I took it in because it was taking forever to warm up. In fact it would not work up at all when the vehicle was in park, it would only blow warm air when the car was moving. So stop light, cold air. Letting it sit for 35 minutes while I dig my driveway out, cold air. The temperatures were supposed to plummet and I took it into the dealer because I was worried that if I were to end up in the ditch with no heat in the negative temperatures it could mean bad things.
> 
> ...


First of all, I had purchased a 2013 Chevy Cruze. Approximately one year later at 12000 miles, I took it in for a recall that had something to do with a possible air pocket with antifreeze filling which doesn't allow it to show an accurate amount. WHATEVER! Anyways the service people came out and told me that there wasn't any problem with it. I told them that a light kept coming on "stabilizer trak". When the light came on again, I took the car back and was told that I wouldn't be able to make it to my appointment because my engine was torn apart. Long story short, the engine had blown. I had to call another dealership who must've owned the one I was dealing with who were trying to sell me another new one. I had a new car the next day. Now this 2014 Cruze also has a heater-blower- sensor issue!!!. This is the 3rd new Chevy I bought. I think I need to find another make to deal with. Didn't have issues with Chrysler, just saying!!!


----------



## Lou333 (Dec 4, 2019)

obermd said:


> They're on the third design for the Cruze water pump, so yes, Chevy is aware of the issues and they're tired of paying for replacements.


How about engines blowing up?


----------



## Maxine W (Dec 29, 2019)

2015 LS just turned 50k,
started occasionally with the antifreeze smell and have now progressed to no heat at idle and the infamous puddles. From the looks of things I'm not alone. Hopefully dealer will get me in tomorrow.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maxine W said:


> 2015 LS just turned 50k,
> started occasionally with the antifreeze smell and have now progressed to no heat at idle and the infamous puddles. From the looks of things I'm not alone. Hopefully dealer will get me in tomorrow.


I'm sure you have a coolant leak. So be sure to check the level in the reservoir - the white tank under the hood on the driver's side - only open it with the engine cool.

You don't want to drive it with low coolant - that could damage the engine. You can get a 1 gallon bottle of 50-50 Dexcool at most Walmarts.

In case you can't get it in the dealer tomorrow, you might want to get to the store and get some, to be on the safe side.

Doug

.


----------



## Maxine W (Dec 29, 2019)

Heat works just not at idle. I can be driving, warm/hot air blowing but when I come to a light it blows cold.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Maxine W said:


> Heat works just not at idle. I can be driving, warm/hot air blowing but when I come to a light it blows cold.


Right. Your coolant level is low. Which means you have a leak.

When it's low, you tend to get poor coolant circulation at low RPMs, such as when idling at a stop light. Without good circulation in the heater core, you get cold air blowing.

It could also mean you have a bad water pump, but I'm thinking that's more common with the 1.4T whereas you have an LS - ie, the 1.8L motor.

You can check the coolant level in the reservoir (when engine is cool). If it's low, fill it up. If it's not low, then that would point to the water pump. 

If it is low, you probably want to add some 50/50 before you drive it to the dealer.

Doug

.


----------



## Maxine W (Dec 29, 2019)

Thank you. Of course it started raining.....I checked the coolant, low. Filled it, ran it for a little and it warmed as it had before. Just not seeing any leaks. Should the hose coming from the radiator be warm too or hard vs soft?


----------

